# Vacation in gator country



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok I know this prob sounds goofy but we vacation in SC most summers for a week. Next year we're going for a month and taking dogs. The ocean will be new experience for dogs but I'm concerned about gator run ins I was looking at renting on a lagoon till I saw pic of gator ( sm). But I honestly don't know if Blaze would attack or be attacked if swam in Lagoon waterway. or if he'd be wary. Our Frenchie is not a swimmer so not as concerned. Is this a valid concern? Should I avoid lagoon rental homes. Normally we're an ocean front rental but too pricy for a month. Southern V owners I need advice. Thanks for hum oring this naive Midwestern girl


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's a valid concern. I mean, you don't hear about attacks all the time, but they do happen. For instance, a rhodesian ridgeback was killed last month 20 minutes from my house. If it's a large enough gator, a dog wouldn't have the opportunity to fight back. They lunge up out of the water, so unless you know it's all clear, don't even approach the bank. 

If you want the view, see if you can find a rental with a fenced yard. Often times they use wrought iron fences on lagoon lots. A marsh view would be another option. 

With that warning, I'll say that for 7 years I lived backing up to a lagoon and never saw a gator. Our dog happily paddled around. Apparently before we moved in some guy went around bowhunting them. I like to think of that as a tall tale though. 

If in doubt, go to the beach! Even the dog parks work in a pinch since the water is monitored more carefully.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just last night some friends and I were talking about gators attacking dogs, and how horrible that would be!! I think it's a valid concern. Good ideas from einspanner! To watch your beloved dog being taken by a gator is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Having been raised in Florida, we were taught that any and all bodies of water can have a gator. See attached photo of the "ditch" gator next to the garbage dumpster from earlier this week at our fish camp. Gators are very patient stalking prey and can lunge out at unbelievable speed. They will absolutely go after a dog if given the chance although with a human close by, it is less likely to happen as most are weary of humans. A dog is not going to be able to fight back against a gator, they are lightning fast, all muscle and put forth over 2000 PSI of crushing strength with their jaws. 

When near fresh water of any sort, Ellie is on leash and we do not go near the water at all. Gators can be submerged for quite some time and you will never see them. I know all of this sounds over the top and I am sure South Carolina will not be as bad as Florida. Growing up, plenty of neighbors lost dogs to gators and it still happens where my mom lives on a river. We stick to the pool and the beach, it is just not worth taking a chance.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This was a thoughtful and informative post from FLgatorgirl, and I sure hope everybody reads it!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thnx for input. I'm looking for another rental home. No lagoons! We are excited to spend an early spring month in SC, our 2nd fav state  can't wait to have fun with dogs on the beach . 

Which actually brings to mind my next worry for dogs. Jellyfish?!? 

Till next spring we will enjoy our Iowa lake  
This video clip was Blazes first swim  
our Frenchie Theo sinks 😝


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm sorry my video clip won't load I guess. I tried twice. Oh well. Here's a pic not as cute tho


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Chaos911 said:


> Which actually brings to mind my next worry for dogs. Jellyfish?!?


Haha! Gotta cover your bases. The ones commonly found off our coast have only mild stings and I believe they aren't active when you'll be here. I've only seen them washed up on shore in the late summer/early fall. My younger sister was stung once, but unfortunately lived to tell the tale.  There's actually a plant upstate that processes cannonball jellies (the most common kind) for human consumption in Asian markets. 

And while we're on the subject of dangerous creatures of South Cackalacky, we also have venomous snakes including a couple rattlers, the coral snake, and cottonmouths which are water snakes. Fun! Oh and sharks too, again typically only around in the summer. Also, watch out for oyster beds around tidal creeks. If Blaze happened to run out in the pluff mud, he could cut his feet. 
Any other questions? This is good. You're making me learn a lot! 
Are you coming to the Charleston area? 

oh, and the video works fine, just have to download it! There's no way to embed it in the forum.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I always pack either meat tenderizer or vinegar for jelly fish stings when we go wade fishing. The type of jelly fish we have on the coast aren't fun, but they are not a trip to the ER either. I would rate them a little higher than stepping in a ant bed. Just don't put fresh water on a jelly fish sting , it make it feel worse.
Some people say warm salt water works well to.
I don't live in SC but we have rattlers on the coast here. I keep the dogs in open beach areas, and away from the tall grassy areas. It just makes them easier to spot. I've only seen one this summer, but I know they are there.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This was the Marina in Ixtapa MX a few years back when we visited. It is directly off the ocean, but in the mouth of a river, and the water in the Marina is brackish. There were MANY signs everywhere warning not to swim, and to keep dogs off the docks. There have been many a dog snatched off the docks in the blink of an eye, the crocs just take them under and drown them. I wonder if a Vizsla would be quick enough, and agile enough to escape an attack of this sort, or even a beach attack... They are really fast, especially if startled?? However, I would not want to try to find out.

Living in Calif, where Jelly fish are a way of life at the beach, we learn about urine as a sting neutralize. If you don't have anything, more appropriate... pee on it!
Chaos, your vacation sounds wonderful, one of my greatest enjoyments of this Forum, is reading about all the wonderful destinations 
"World Wide" that people take their dogs... Every thing sounds so exciting!! Have a great & safe Holiday!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

They are absolutely in brackish water. The picture I posted earlier is brackish and that whole area of the Everglades is brackish and full of gators. They will also hang out for short periods in salt water. We have seen them plenty of times in the backcountry and on the flats. 

I am sure a Vizsla can typically run faster and is more agile than a gator, but the problem is the gator is likely going to come from out of nowhere and snatch the dog.


----------



## TupeloHoney (Feb 7, 2014)

We own a vacation home in Florida that is on the Bay and has a lagoon beside it and I never let my Vizsla outside unless she is on a leash. We have a small alligator in the lagoon ( Florida Wildlife will come and relocate it) but even if there were no alligators, the muds smells awful!
Last month, I killed a large Cottonmouth Water Moccasin outside my front door that came from the lagoon. Our beach is dog friendly, and I let her off leash and just let her run! I would not ever take the chance of letting her off leash while in Florida unless we are on the beach or at the dog park.


----------

